# Fish ohio pike



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Is there anywhere in north eastern ohio that holds some fish ohio pike? 32in seems like a pretty big fish and I know they aren't that common in ohio. I was just looking at the sizes for the awards and everything seems possible with a little bit of work but I have no idea how to go about catching pike of that size or where to even look. I have heard the cuyahoga has some but is there anywhere else? Thanks


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

Tuscawaras river,Dover dam to Bolivar area has a few.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I think MadMac caught a FO Pike at West Branch trolling for muskies a couple weeks ago.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lake Erie harbors


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

dtigers1984 said:


> I think MadMac caught a FO Pike at West Branch trolling for muskies a couple weeks ago.


38 inches...


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I caught a 38" begining of June and a 37" last week. Both at WB trolling for muskie.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks guys, I just started to try the harbors more for bass, nice to know I may hook into a pike there, maybe I have to upgrade to bigger lures. I have never been down to west branch (just got a boat this year) so I will have to try and make a trip down there sometime. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Lake Erie harbors


When we going after them down here in the west end?? HAHAHA


----------



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

killbuck creek and all its backwaters are great for f/o pike i have a couple myself 36 and 32. my bro inlaw has a couple too 34 and 33 i think they were and also a couple of my friends have hit a couple 38inchers and many 32 plus.i have actually heard of a few 40inchers. we just float 6+inch chubs under bobbers and that usually does the trick. they seem to love suckers more than other chubs.


----------



## NateDaug149 (Jul 31, 2009)

My buddy caught a 34" in the Hoga about 3 or 4 weeks ago. They're in there, just not in the numbers that the 18"-24" are.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Truly like a "fish story":

There is an incredibly small pool, (you could throw a bowling ball to the opposite bank), more than a mile into the woods, in the areas mentioned, that holds FO pike, regularly. I have been there, and witnessed FO pike pulled on 2 of 3 trips. 

I know this doesn't help, since I'm not disclosing the location (it's REALLY not my right to), but trust it should give you hope. Good luck!


----------



## jlink (Aug 17, 2010)

They're really thin in Ohio. Just when the ice goes out, there're in Sandusky Bay. Also there's a few in Hinckley Lake.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I gotten a 36"er at West Branch and a 39"er at Mosquito.
The WB pike was caught trolling a shad rap west of Knapp Rd in the shallows.
The Mosquito one was caught dipping a jig/twister in the cattails southwest of the causeway in real shallow water.


----------

